# Chain info PLEASE



## David Van Asperen (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting started in this "addiction" and I am unablr to find any chainsaw chains locally that are for ripping. Most do not know whay I am talking about. What do I look for in pitch etc. or where can I order some?
thanks for helping a -- want-to be- newbie
Dave


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 24, 2012)

David Van Asperen said:


> Getting started in this "addiction" and I am unablr to find any chainsaw chains locally that are for ripping. Most do not know whay I am talking about. What do I look for in pitch etc. or where can I order some?
> thanks for helping a -- want-to be- newbie
> Dave


Depending upon the size of your bar, you can get ripping chains with skip tooth at 
www.baileysonline.com/category.asp?CatID=70


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Jun 24, 2012)

+1 with Bailey's. They have just about any size/pitch you need. And they sell it by the drive link. Take a look at your bar, 3/8 or .404 most likely, and it will tell you how many drive links you need.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2012)

+1 on bailey's also, that's where I get mine.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks to the "Three Muskaters" . Looks like I had better check it out.
Dave


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 25, 2012)

If you want to get milling quicker, take your chain to a GOOD sawshop and have them regrind it to 10°. That's what I did and it worked fine. Gary


----------



## kpantherpro (Jul 16, 2012)

HomeBody said:


> If you want to get milling quicker, take your chain to a GOOD sawshop and have them regrind it to 10°. That's what I did and it worked fine. Gary



yep that'll work you can do it yourself and if you do start milling you'll want to learn how to do it anyway, go down buy one of those little sharpening jigs you can set 10 degrees and away you go, i use full chisel skip chain seems to work for me but everyone has thier preferrance, i just got a 3120 i'm hoping to get into some big cedar soon and i might change the chain up a little but generally regrind your stock chain to about 10 degrees, dont forget to file your rakers down a little every now and then.
www.pantherpros.com


----------



## brown down (Jul 16, 2012)

HomeBody said:


> If you want to get milling quicker, take your chain to a GOOD sawshop and have them regrind it to 10°. That's what I did and it worked fine. Gary


thats exactly what i do i take it over to my buddies work and use his professional machine and take them from a 30 degree down to a 15 degree. way cheaper when you get the chains for free


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 16, 2012)

brown down said:


> HomeBody said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to get milling quicker, take your chain to a GOOD sawshop and have them regrind it to 10°. That's what I did and it worked fine. Gary
> ...


I too like 12 to 15 degree, cuts a little quicker and doesn't make so much fine dust. A little more agressive doesn't seem to degrade the cut quality either.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Greg. I'll try 15° next time. I wondered why I had so much fine dust. Gary


----------



## kpantherpro (Aug 10, 2012)

HomeBody said:


> Thanks for the tip Greg. I'll try 15° next time. I wondered why I had so much fine dust. Gary



also Gary if your still getting fine dust after you sharpen to this angle, take your rakers down more, these are designed to clean out your cuts but they also limit how much you take in a single pass, if they aren't filed down as you sharpen your chain you may find you start to get finer sawdust, i usually do about 3quik passes with a dremel, until i start to get the "curly q" shavings, then just file as needed, now some will take these all the way off, i haven't done that yet but i might in the near future, i have a few pics from some of the cedar i did, but today should be a light day, i'll see if i can get you one of what your shavings should look like as well as the chain rakers filed down.


----------



## kpantherpro (Aug 14, 2012)

tried posting this before but it never took, here's a few pics, this was with the chain Set at 10 degrees and the rakers filed down about 1/32", it cut very welll and only had to hold the saw back at times, went out and took the rakers down another 1/32" and i had to hold the saw back constantly it wanted to cut too fast, but once i found the right backpressure to apply this thing really hauled, didn't time it but it was quik and cut quality was still good, the sawdust was more like small chips, although that could of been from my dremel dying and me being a little out of practice on handsharpening...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2012)

kpantherpro said:


> tried posting this before but it never took, here's a few pics, this was with the chain Set at 10 degrees and the rakers filed down about 1/32", it cut very welll and only had to hold the saw back at times, went out and took the rakers down another 1/32" and i had to hold the saw back constantly it wanted to cut too fast, but once i found the right backpressure to apply this thing really hauled, didn't time it but it was quik and cut quality was still good, the sawdust was more like small chips, although that could of been from my dremel dying and me being a little out of practice on handsharpening...


Uhm......pics still not here?.....:dunno:....Do you have them sized correctly?
When making a post with pics, save it to a draft, then you can choose edit draft and preview post to see if everything is as you wanted.


----------



## kpantherpro (Aug 14, 2012)

hi Greg, might have to forward them to you, for some reason when i try and upload them i keep getting a expired page come up, this is about the 4-5th time i've tried... it's pretty fine detail so that may be it as well


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2012)

kpantherpro said:


> hi Greg, might have to forward them to you, for some reason when i try and upload them i keep getting a expired page come up, this is about the 4-5th time i've tried... it's pretty fine detail so that may be it as well


Fine detail shouldn't matter, how the pic's are stored in your computer might though? I just store mine in picture files and then resize them and save for web then browse and attach.


----------



## kpantherpro (Aug 16, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> kpantherpro said:
> 
> 
> > hi Greg, might have to forward them to you, for some reason when i try and upload them i keep getting a expired page come up, this is about the 4-5th time i've tried... it's pretty fine detail so that may be it as well
> ...


ill try over the weekend its up on the other site though


----------

